

Amazon reportedly acquiring 3D mapping company UpNext - SlipperySlope
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/2/3132349/amazon-acquiring-3d-mapping-company-upnext

======
SlipperySlope
Amazon probably intends to broaden the appeal of the Kindle Fire beyond
content consumption, and have at least one of their own apps that uses a
forthcoming GPS sensor.

